

Photos from new Computer History Museum opening - VonGuard
http://www.flickr.com/photos/vonguard/sets/72157625803296310/
Photos of the new Revolution exhibit at the Computer History Museum in Mountain View. Attending luminaries included Steve Wozniak, Donald Knuth, Al Alcorn, Francis Allen, Max Mathews, and Stephen "Slug" Russell.
======
drallison
The new exhibit is an awesome tour of the field. Strongly recommended for
everyone, no just geeks and nerds.

